# Máy vắt ly tâm công nghiệp 250kg/mẻ



## thietbihabac (3 Tháng bảy 2021)

Một trong những thiết bị vắt có khả năng vắt số lượng lớn nhất hiện nay là dòng *máy vắt ly tâm 250kg/mẻ*. Với khả năng có thể vắt tới gần 250kg trong 1 mẻ có thể giúp nhiều đơn vị kinh doanh giải quyết bài toán năng suất lớn mỗi ngày. Khả năng vắt số lượng lớn đi kèm chất lượng vắt đạt chuẩn, vắt kiệt và tách khả khỏi nước khả năng đến 90%. Những đơn vị chế biến thực phẩm như : làm sữa đậu nành, tách dầu, sản xuất bia rượu, chế tạo tinh bột,… quy mô lớn không thể bỏ qua sự hấp dẫn của dòng máy vắt này. Được biết đến là dòng vắt công suất lớn, thiết bị này đã xuất hiện rất nhiều tại các cơ sở quy mô hiện nay.







*Thông số kỹ thuật của máy vắt ly tâm 250 kg*

Đường kính trục quay: 1500 mm

Chiều cao: 600mm

Tốc độ quay: 1100 vòng/phút

Công suất động cơ: 1100w

Khối lượng vắt tối đa: 250 kg

Kích thước: 2550 x 1950 x 1400 mm

Khối lượng máy: 2400 kg

*Đặc điểm của máy vắt ly tâm 250 kg*
Máy được thiết kế chắc chắn, trống rung rắc và có độ an toàn cao khi máy hoạt động tốc độ cao. Không lo văng thực phẩm ra ngoài, không sợ máy quay nhanh gây nguy hiểm bởi dòng máy này đã được kiểm định đạt chuẩn trước khi bán ra thị trường.

Chất lượng máy được đảm bảo từ chính chất liệu cấu thành máy. Inox dùng làm nguyên liệu chính có độ bền, tính thẩm mỹ và độ an toàn thực phẩm cao. Thép không gỉ được dùng để chê tạo vổ và nắp trên giúp máy chịu lực tốt.

Trục chính được làm bằng thép chất lượng cao sau khi xử lý nhiệt và hoàn thiện.

Bộ phận truyền động thông qua truyền băng hình tam giác, và bánh xe khởi động ly tâm được điều khiển trực tiếp bởi động cơ, có thể từ từ khởi động máy và dần dần đạt tốc độ thiết kế để đảm bảo máy hoạt động trơn tru.

Có một cánh tay mở và đóng phanh trong máy, có hiệu quả phanh tốt và có thể nhanh chóng dừng máy.
Hướng dẫn sử dụng máy vắt ly tâm công nghiệp​Bước 1: Chuẩn bị nguồn điện cho máy. Dùng riêng nguồn có attomat tự động để đảm bảo an toàn.

Bước 2: Chạy thử máy để đảm bảo máy vắt ly tâm vẫn đang vận hành tốt.

Bước 3: Cho sản phẩm cần vắt vào khởi động máy vắt ly tâm công nghiệp.

Bước 4: Quan sát nước đã vắt được dẫn ra theo đường thoát nước ở sườn máy vắt ly tâm công nghiệp.

Bước 5: Sau khi nước đã được vắt hết. Tiến hành tắt máy, ngắt nguồn điện và bỏ sản phẩm ra khỏi lồng vắt. Lau khô, để dùng những lần tiếp theo.

*Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ:*

Công ty TNHH TM và XD công nghệ Hà Bắc

Hotline: 0917791981 – 0983278686

Địa chỉ: Số 9 ngõ 170 Thạch Bàn Long Biên Hà Nội


----------

